# u15 - 04 LAFC vs Toronto DA Final: Predict and Commentary



## Kante (Jun 24, 2019)

Should be a super fun match to watch. 

LAFC should have home crowd advantage (which, depending on what DA allows, can be something to see...) while Toronto should be settled from having to travel, so not as much "away" disadvantage. Toronto looks like they have a significant size advantage but LAFC handled Philadelphia Union which also had a size advantage.

Looking at the numbers, LAFC looks like they're just a bit a better on both sides of the ball, and here's predict for the LAFC vs Toronto final:

*LAFC 2 vs Toronto 1.*

Here's key points to watch in the match:

*1. The first 20 minutes of the game
*
Toronto historically starts slow, and has allowed almost 50% of the goals scored by opponents in the first 20 minutes. If LAFC does not score in the first 20 minutes, winning the match, from a numbers pov, becomes much more difficult and the scales tip in Toronto's favor at this point.​
*2.* *The first 10 minutes of the 2nd half*

Both teams typically come out very aggressively looking to score immediately after half time, but LAFC typically is also much more vulnerable at this point in the match, allowing almost 1/3 of all goals by opponents in this 10 minute window.​
*3. The 61st to 70th minutes*

Both teams settle down a bit in the 51st to 60th minutes with few goals scored or allowed, but then surge again in the 61st to 70th minutes. However, while both teams get much more aggressive about goal scoring in this time period, they also both open their defense up a bit. In particular, Toronto becomes much more vulnerable and have allowed 25% of the goals scored by opponents to come in the 61st to 70th minutes. 
​*4.* *The last 10 minutes of the game*

Typically, LAFC has been able to get a goal late in the match (and they did so dramatically in a 1-0 win over the Chicago Fire last week). However, Toronto has not allowed single goal in the last ten minutes all season long. Meanwhile, this last ten minutes period is LAFC's most 2nd most vulnerable period of time with LAFC allowing about 25% of all goals by opponents in this window.
​Good luck to both teams (but am rooting for LAFC... Go SoCal!)

and btw, if you get a minute, would appreciate your feedback to this survey here about post for next season: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/most-useful-engaging-posts-for-the-new-season-please-pick-the-top-3.17573/


----------



## Zacrob (Jun 25, 2019)

Kante said:


> Should be a super fun match to watch.
> 
> LAFC should have home crowd advantage (which, depending on what DA allows, can be something to see...) while Toronto should be settled from having to travel, so not as much "away" disadvantage. Toronto looks like they have a significant size advantage but LAFC handled Philadelphia Union which also had a size advantage.
> 
> ...


For anyone interested in watching a live stream of the game, please follow the link below. Kick off is at 11am.  Other games are also being live streamed on this link so you may see other games listed below but the U15 championship should be live streamed at 11am. 

I’m not the best at embedding so I apologize in advance for any issues.


----------



## Zacrob (Jun 25, 2019)

Zacrob said:


> For anyone interested in watching a live stream of the game, please follow the link below. Kick off is at 11am.  Other games are also being live streamed on this link so you may see other games listed below but the U15 championship should be live streamed at 11am.
> 
> I’m not the best at embedding so I apologize in advance for any issues.


The link I previously provided did not work.  Below please find the link to the livestream.  Sorry.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jun 25, 2019)

LAFC Vs Toronto Fc and the referee


----------



## SBFDad (Jun 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> LAFC Vs Toronto Fc and the referee


LAFC up 2-0 at the half. TFC wins 3-2. Pretty epic comeback.

To be fair on the ref situation...she was sh*t both directions. She was too quick to the whistle and took away two breakaway advantage plays from TFC to issue yellow cards to LAFC...rookie stuff. Then the soft PK against LAFC and the encroachment call to allow the do-over...wow. She wasn't up to it today.

LAFC was better on the day, but not by much. They were better with the ball, while TFC defended very well against a potent attack. It was back and forth. In the end, LAFC just needed to manage the game better and defend crosses inside the box better. The first two TFC goals were open headers from crosses. The PK was suspect to say the least.


----------



## Kante (Jun 25, 2019)

had the predict - LAFC 2 vs Toronto 1 - right for the first 73 minutes, but, alas, the match went 80

short version from watching the stream is that LAFC looked very solid but needed one more big central defender. Toronto's first two goals were headers where the LAFC central d was outmatched by Toronto's striker. 

The third goal was a PK, called after a pause from the center ref. On the streaming replay, the Toronto right winger - looking to make a third cross - was fouled in the box but it was a soft foul and not sure a final should be decided like that. 

Even worse, the center ref did a re-do on the PK after the LAFC keeper saved the first shot. Not sure what the rule is but the replay showed that the keeper had one foot on the line when the Toronto player took the shot. 

in any case, congrats to LAFC for a solid run and representing SoCal.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 25, 2019)

Kante said:


> had the predict - LAFC 2 vs Toronto 1 - right for the first 73 minutes, but, alas, the match went 80
> 
> short version from watching the stream is that LAFC looked very solid but needed one more big central defender. Toronto's first two goals were headers where the LAFC central d was outmatched by Toronto's striker.
> 
> ...


Good hard fought game with a lot of emotion, hats off to all the players.

Was rooting for LAFC also!  easy to Monday morning the ref, coaches, sub, tactics, certain moments.  Some calls like the encroachment are rarely called but I acutal saw one by each team on each kick but only one was called but thats just part of the game, managing,  making adjustments,changing formations or tatics can sometime make the difference and TFC did a better job of that in this game in the end IMO.


----------



## SBFDad (Jun 25, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Good hard fought game with a lot of emotion, hats off to all the players.
> 
> Was rooting for LAFC also!  easy to Monday morning the ref, coaches, sub, tactics, certain moments.  Some calls like the encroachment are rarely called but I acutal saw one by each team on each kick but only one was called but thats just part of the game, managing,  making adjustments,changing formations or tatics can sometime make the difference and TFC did a better job of that in this game in the end IMO.


It was a hell of a final for sure. On the encroachment call at the end, I think you're correct. Guessing it was called on the players sprinting into the box before the kick was made. LAFC had a couple of players clearly in the box on the side that cleared the ball after the save. Usually doesn't get called, but is what it is.


----------



## R2564952 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lafc u15 coach is a free agent. A good time for LAG to make their move and hire this man


----------



## soccerstud (Jul 15, 2019)

R2564952 said:


> Lafc u15 coach is a free agent. A good time for LAG to make their move and hire this man


Interesting...so, does this mean major changes to LAFC Academy U15 team going U16/U17.  When does their preseason start?


----------



## R2564952 (Jul 15, 2019)

Not sure on any of the details, just heard about coach through grapevine


----------



## messy (Jul 15, 2019)

R2564952 said:


> Not sure on any of the details, just heard about coach through grapevine


'07 coach left and '04 coach left.


----------



## soccerstud (Jul 15, 2019)

messy said:


> '07 coach left and '04 coach left.


Any new coaches? or Any word on who the new coaches will be?  Does their preseason start soon?


----------



## messy (Jul 15, 2019)

soccerstud said:


> Any new coaches? or Any word on who the new coaches will be?  Does their preseason start soon?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Fishme1 (Jul 17, 2019)

messy said:


> '07 coach left and '04 coach left.


Looks like the 04 coach left too. Apparently he will be part of the coaching staff for the U15 YNT.


----------



## Kante (Jul 17, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Looks like the 04 coach left too. Apparently he will be part of the coaching staff for the U15 YNT.


any insights into why? or just natural turnover?


----------

